# encfs recuperar archivos borrados

## Juan Facundo

Hola.

Tengo un dir encriptado con encfs, dentro de ese dir, una vez montado, borré los archivos dentro. Hice una secuencia de recuperación.. y puedo listar el directorio .encfs aunque no reconozco nada porque esta encriptado; pero cuando quiero montarlo para poder acceder tengo el siguiente mensaje de error:

```
faco@tuxbookpro ~ $ encfs /home/faco/.encfs /home/faco/encfs

10:31:24 (FileUtils.cpp:429) Archive exception: unrecognized XML syntax

10:31:24 (FileUtils.cpp:378) Found config file /home/faco/.encfs/.encfs6.xml, but failed to load

Creating new encrypted volume.

Please choose from one of the following options:

 enter "x" for expert configuration mode,

 enter "p" for pre-configured paranoia mode,

 anything else, or an empty line will select standard mode.

?> ^C

```

Mi pregunta es: ¿existe una manera de recuperar eso o ya la jodí para siempre?

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> 10:31:24 (FileUtils.cpp:378) Found config file /home/faco/.encfs/.encfs6.xml, but failed to load 

 

Comprueba que tu usuario pueda leer .encfs6.xml 

```
cat /home/faco/.encfs/.encfs6.xml
```

----------

## Juan Facundo

si, puede.. pero esa orden, no me muestra nada en pantalla...

----------

## quilosaq

Crea otro directorio (con otro nombre)  encriptado con la misma paswword y copia el archivo .encfs6.xml que se creará a

```
/home/faco/.encfs/
```

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, lo he hecho, pude montar el directorio, pero no me muestra nada de su contenido, me lo muestra vacio...

----------

